# How to get started programming for the Tivo



## rtpmatt (Sep 1, 2009)

Hi,
I would like to be able to control my MPD server from my Tivo. I (obviously) already have a media server setup. I've started by just stripping everything unnecessary from pyTivo, but if someone has a like a "basic minimum" script I could use that would be nice. It doesn't really matter what language (hell I've never used python anyway  ...Or if someone know of a program that will just do this for me (so I don't have to write anything) it would be much appreciated.

-matt


----------

